
The Startup Industry’s Toxic “Side Hustle” Fixation - hudibras
https://theringer.com/startup-culture-side-hustle-uber-4f8bebf25
======
scandox
[https://www.google.ie/amp/s/theringer.com/amp/p/4f8bebf258e0](https://www.google.ie/amp/s/theringer.com/amp/p/4f8bebf258e0)

This got moderated off the homepage within about 30 seconds. I can't see
anything very offensive about it. Bit of a retread of familiar ground I guess.

------
neelabh2006
This link is broken!

